# Take the Worlds Smallest Dog Test



## Happykiss (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.funtrivia.com/trivia-quiz/Animals/Worlds-Smallest-Dog-Breed-202389.html

What is your score?

I got 9 out of 10.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Fun quiz!! I thought Chihuahuas were originally from Mexico...oops

I didn't like question #7
* Don't get a Chihuahua if you can't tolerate a lot of barking and a need for constant supervision. * And the answer was Yes.

Carl doesn't bark a lot (hardly at all, except when we're playing) and he doesn't need to be "constantly supervised"

But I still liked that quiz.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I got 9/10


----------



## Happykiss (Oct 9, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> Fun quiz!! I thought Chihuahuas were originally from Mexico...oops
> 
> I didn't like question #7
> * Don't get a Chihuahua if you can't tolerate a lot of barking and a need for constant supervision. * And the answer was Yes.
> ...


It was question 1 that I got wrong.

Amber never barks - I agree with you on Q7!
(apart fom at the hoover)


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

10/10 so proud of me...

i cant say i quite agree with the constant barking part, but i do agree that the barking can get a bit much when they hear something they think you realy need to know about and need to know about now...and i know mine wouldnt be happy unles they could constantly watch me...lol...i dont know baout their need to be constantly supervised...i think its their need to constanlty supervise me lol!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

oh dear 7/10


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

you scored: 9/10
total points: 90


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

7/10 but I don't really agree with some of them. Chihuahuas can be around children just fine. My mom has raised them since I was a baby and me and my sister grew up with our own. They made great pets for us and several other people I know. Sure, it's not the best choice to buy a little kid a 2-3 pound chi, but to say they shouldn't be around kids isn't true either. It just depends on the person. I've seen kids who are great and then there have been some to look at our babies that my mom would never let take a puppy because the parents let the kids run wild and try to stand and carry the babies, etc. :roll: 

I also disagree that chihuahuas don't need exercise. I think every dog needs some amount, whether it's just a short walk or long hike. Cosette goes about a mile a day and LOVES it, and I'm considering training her in agility when she's a little older. Exercise has been proven to make dogs have a longer life.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I got 9/10 I don't like the barking one either.

I do however agree with the children one. My step kids are to rough the my last Chi. I had to keep reminding them that his legs were like toothpicks and it wouldn't take much to break them.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

I also got 9/10 

I missed the barking question. Yoda doesn't bark all the time


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi doesnt bark hardly ever so I missed that question. He does like alot of attention but is also fine when I am gone?

The children question, I think it has to do with the children themselves some are much rougher than other.

I give him about 30 minutes a day with run time. I think they do require a moderate amount of exercise just to keep him calm submissive through out the day so he want get in to things and tear things up. This ofcourse pertaining to my Chi anyways? I think that each chi would probably require different amounts due to their personalities.

So needless to say I got 3 wrong :lol:


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

9/10

I missed the children one. My girls are great with Rio.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

10/10 on my first try, even though I didn't agree with one of the questions I still got it right lol.


----------



## Anna&Baby (Jan 12, 2006)

9/10 

I got the question of how many different kinds their are wrong since i didnt read the question all that well  :wave:


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

8/10

I really thought they originally came from mexico. And I got the personallity wrong. I thought they were devoted to their owners.

Stupid test.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

9/10 (also missed the Mexico one... but I read recently about how they liked like Kings and Queens with the Aztecs so I guess I just assumed)


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Bo said:


> 8/10
> 
> I really thought they originally came from mexico. And I got the personallity wrong. I thought they were devoted to their owners.


me too those are the ones i got wrong as well. cute test though!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i got 10/10 for answering the questions how they wanted the stereotypical answers. I knew they think chis aint good for children but i dont beleive that.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

From everything I've read they general concensus seems to be origins in Mexico. 

I know some kids just aren't right for chis. I've heard my share of horror stories but saying they're not good for any is kind of like saying no cats get along with dogs.  I know I loved having a chi as I grew up and when I have kids they'll enjoy Deedlit and Cosette and probably have a chi of their own someday. From what I've seen alot of the time it's not neccessarily the kids that are the problem either. The parents often will not be disciplined enough. When people have come to see our puppies before, you can tell who will do well with a chi whether the parents make the kids sit down to pet the chihuahuas and instruct them on how to hold and how to be gentle as opposed to the ones who just laughed when the kids tried to chase the puppies around and attempt to walk around with them. :roll:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

i got 7/10

i could be forgiven for thinking the chi was from mexico lol.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I got 6/10 but i don't agree with many of their answers - I didn't really think much of the quiz at all althoug it was interesting to do.

:wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I got a 10 out of 10.  

while some chi's might not be huge barkers they do need a lot of supervision and that is what I agreed with.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I also got 9/10. I messed up on the one about the family with the 2 kids...I figured at 7 and 8 years that they would be able to understand that they couldn't rough house with a Chihuahua...but maybe not lol.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

stefanie_farrell said:


> i got 10/10 for answering the questions how they wanted the stereotypical answers. I knew they think chis aint good for children but i dont beleive that.


Exactly what I did. I have an 11 year old and a 6 year old and they are perfect with Tilly.


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

woohoo! a whopping ten out of ten !


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

I got 9
mia
x


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

my3angels said:


> I got a 10 out of 10.
> 
> while some chi's might not be huge barkers they do need a lot of supervision and that is what I agreed with.


I completely agree with this. I think that the information should be out there for the individual owner to decide. My chi is a barker and not a fan of children, I knew that was a possibility from the beginning so I don't complain about it, but try to help him modify his behavior. 

I got 9/10, the Mexico one threw me off.


----------



## bev (Feb 9, 2006)

i got 7/10.


----------



## mazdagirl23 (Feb 20, 2006)

Whoa, 10/10. Soem of the questions dont really fit destiny. Like the barking question. She only barks when someone comes in the house, and when men, besides my husband, come near me. But I have read up on them alot and heard that everyone says they are yippers.


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I got 8/10, not too bad.


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

I got 9 out of 10, the one about barking and constant supervision I missed, but I think my answer was right, and the test-people are wrong. My girls never bark, and they don't require constant attention or supervision.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

7/10 
It is hard to answer right when you don't agree with the questions. First of all I have a 4yr old who would be consedered a total rough boy. But he is great with Hershey and she adores him. I think that if you don't teach your kids how to treat an animal it is not to be considered a generalization.

Another thing is that Chihuahua's are very active. Granted Hershey loves her lay around time but she is the most active dog I have ever had. She has to make up for so much space appose to a large dog who can just walk across the room. She runs every where she goes.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I got the origin one wrong...I thought they were from Mexico, or at least I figured that is what the stereotypical quiz answer would be.

I only got that barking one correct because it was a two-part question, and the second part was undeniably true - they do need constant supervision. Or at least they should receive it, because they are fragile and crave attention.


----------

